# baitcaster vs. spinning



## youngpondfisher (Sep 10, 2010)

i want to buy a new reel and cant decide whiche type to buy.
does anyone have tips on either of these.
i fish in ponds, few lakes, and large creeks.


----------



## H.I.McDunnough (Sep 24, 2010)

I don't know much about baitcasters. I don't even own one (yet) but from the research I've done, the consensus seems to be that you're better off spending big on a baitcasting rig rather than going cheap. So if budget is a concern I'd buy a decent spinning setup and save for a baitcaster later.

Also, this also probably depends on what type of fishing you want to do. Unless you're fishing bigger lakes for very big fish, a spinning combo will do you just fine.


----------



## youngpondfisher (Sep 10, 2010)

i usually fish for small mouth bass and large mouth bass, maybe a few crappie and saugeye here and there but mainly bass.


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

Whats the price range you looking at to better help you out? A spinning outfit is a better all around choice!


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

If you were on a boat I would recommend a baitcaster if you are a bassin' man. On shore climbing through trees, fishing at night, spinning set up without a doubt. I like a baitcaster when I'm in open space, but there are certain things that I don't throw with a baicasting reel. Spinning would be a better bet for all around works for many purposes, and little hassle or problems.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

st.slippy said:


> If you were on a boat I would recommend a baitcaster if you are a bassin' man. On shore climbing through trees, fishing at night, spinning set up without a doubt. I like a baitcaster when I'm in open space, but there are certain things that I don't throw with a baicasting reel. Spinning would be a better bet for all around works for many purposes, and little hassle or problems.


Baitcaster without a doubt. Spinning is for kids and sissies that can't learn to cast a baitcaster


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

This is a good time of year to pick up some good deals on year end close outs. I talk with a guy at a local fishing store and ask him questions all the time because I know he has been around for a long time fishing different brands and he says that you cannot go wrong with Shimano quality. He has his complaints with other brands. 
Do not buy any cheap reels from Walmart or K-mart. You will get what you pay for. I tried to talk someone into buying a decent reel and he ended up buying a cheap reel and the first time out it clanked so bad that I couldn't even figure it out.
It depends on how much $$$ you want to spend too. Look on Tacklewarehouse or Land Big Fish. LBF has some good deals on reels right now.
A spinning reel is more versatile for a shore fishermen if you are not use to a baitcaster. Too many things to cause a birds nest that could turn you off of the baitcaster experience. 
Is this a 2nd, 3rd, or 4th rod/reel combo that you are looking for? If you already have a couple spinning setups, get a baitcaster and learn it.
They are great to master.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Spinning gear is easier to maneuver if you are fishing from brushy shorelines along ponds and creeks.


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

If you're fishing crankbaits, spinnerbaits, buzzbaits, large surface plugs or large jigs, go with a baitcaster. If you're using lighter lures and light line, or in confined areas, go with a spinning outfit. However, I do prefer to fish Texas-rigged plastic worms and Senkos on a spinning reel (12-pound test on a medium heavy rod). I think it's because I can make short pitches more accurately with a spinning rod.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Throwing lures under 1/2 oz. go with spinning.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

oarfish said:


> Throwing lures under 1/2 oz. go with spinning.


i dont agree with this, if you spend a little money and a little time practicing you can easily throw 1/8 jigs, weightless flukes, weightless senkos and prob even lighter stuff on a baitcaster. i dont even have the priciest reels, quantum energys, a mid priced baitcaster, can cast a weightless senko 40 to 50 yards with the right rod.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

lordofthepunks said:


> i dont agree with this, if you spend a little money and a little time practicing you can easily throw 1/8 jigs, weightless flukes, weightless senkos and prob even lighter stuff on a baitcaster. i dont even have the priciest reels, quantum energys, a mid priced baitcaster, can cast a weightless senko 40 to 50 yards with the right rod.


x2 There are a lot of baitcasters that work with 1/8oz shaky heads. Gotta have the right rod tho.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

lordofthepunks said:


> i dont agree with this, if you spend a little money and a little time practicing you can easily throw 1/8 jigs, weightless flukes, weightless senkos and prob even lighter stuff on a baitcaster. i dont even have the priciest reels, quantum energys, a mid priced baitcaster, can cast a weightless senko 40 to 50 yards with the right rod.


Just curious: How light your line have to be to throw 1/8 oz. jig into the wind 40-50 yards with a baitcaster?


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

oarfish said:


> Just curious: How light your line have to be to throw 1/8 oz. jig into the wind 40-50 yards with a baitcaster?


i never said into the wind but i normally use 12lb fc for senkos and 15 lb fc on jigs


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

lordofthepunks said:


> i never said into the wind but i normally use 12lb fc for senkos and 15 lb fc on jigs


You must be really good. I know I could not cast a 1/8 oz. jig on heavy mono.
Not even with my $500 Shimano Calcutta 100 DC with electronic brakes.
Wind or no wind it would be a disaster in my case.


----------



## bassin101 (May 16, 2005)

youngpondfisher,
Seems like everyone strayed from your question. I would stay with a spinning outfit for where you're fishing. As far as catching big fish on spinning outfits, it can and has been done. As for casting INTO the wind with a baitcaster and a light lure, this also can be done with the right rod and a well adjusted reel. If you're planning on buying a baitcasting reel anyway, DO NOT buy a cheap one. The better priced reels are alot easier to use once you have the right adjustments on it. This past year I showed a newbee how to use a baitcaster and he had no problems. The reel we were using was the Daiwa Exceler.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

oarfish said:


> You must be really good. I know I could not cast a 1/8 oz. jig on heavy mono.
> Not even with my $500 Shimano Calcutta 100 DC with electronic brakes.
> Wind or no wind it would be a disaster in my case.


ive never tried one of those high dollar reels. the most expensive reels i own are quantum energys. i choose to put my money in rods.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I say 6ft med lt spinning outfit,6,8,lb test line.I use Berkley XL line.Find a good combo or shop for a sale and buy rod reel seperate.Let youre pockets be youre guide.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

oarfish said:


> Just curious: How light your line have to be to throw 1/8 oz. jig into the wind 40-50 yards with a baitcaster?


I use #7 Sniper FC on a Sol with an Alphas Ito spool to do that.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Tokugawa said:


> I use #7 Sniper FC on a Sol with an Alphas Ito spool to do that.


Is that 7lb. line on a Daiwa?

How light of a lure can a great caster go without problems with overrunning spool or shorter casts? How light one great bait casting person will go before switching to a fixed spool reel?


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Tokugawa said:


> I use #7 Sniper FC on a Sol with an Alphas Ito spool to do that.


i certainly dont have the nads for that.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Reels are tools. You have to use the right tool for the right job. One downfall of baitcaster's is casting into the wind. That's a no brainer but a downfall for spinning gear is line twist and that's a lot harder to avoid than casting into the wind.

There are a lot of reels out there and they are all made to serve different duties. Some are made to toss lighter baits and some are made to toss heavier baits. There isn't a reel that can do it all and same goes for spinning gear.

If you want to throw like grubs on a jig head then stick to spinning gear. If you want power and a great feel for the fight, go baitcasting. When I switched from spinning to baitcasting one noticeable difference was the feel of the fight. I'd compare it to driving a auto vs a manual car. 

IMO, a Senko is not a light bait by any standards.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

lordofthepunks said:


> i certainly dont have the nads for that.


I believe Tokugawa meant,uses for light casting : 
7 lb. Sunline Super FC Sniper Fluorocarbon

on a Daiwa sol reel with alphas ito spool that is the best for light lures.
Thanks Tokugawa for the tip.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Sorry guys - just saw this section of the thread...

Yup...7lb line on a Daiwa Sol. It will easily toss 1/8oz baits as well as a spinning reel. I've thrown 1/16oz jigheads with a grub easily on it. That is the smallest I've gone. Obviously, the type of bait matters. An 1/8 oz jig with no wind will go further than a spinnerbait into the wind.

LOTP - I was afraid to do it too...but it gets addicting after a while. Great for river fish, great for drop-shotting and shaky head. Itty bitty cranks are a gas. Fun as all get out when you hook a big one.


----------



## CincyFisher (Nov 12, 2010)

Spinning rod and reel for sure is your best best starting out. 6 1/2' or 7' medium action rod with a decent reel (I like Pflueger Presidents). Get good mono line - something like Trilene XL in about 8 or 10 lb. Mastering baitcasters takes a lot of time and good quality reels that are pricey. Don't be fooled by these guys who say you can easily toss around light baits on BC equipment - very few people can do that and you won't start there. I have been throwing mainly BC for years and for the light stuff I go with spinning. Start with spinning and add a nice BC later. You won't regret it.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

CincyFisher said:


> Spinning rod and reel for sure is your best best starting out. 6 1/2' or 7' medium action rod with a decent reel (I like Pflueger Presidents). Get good mono line - something like Trilene XL in about 8 or 10 lb. Mastering baitcasters takes a lot of time and good quality reels that are pricey. Don't be fooled by these guys who say you can easily toss around light baits on BC equipment - very few people can do that and you won't start there. I have been throwing mainly BC for years and for the light stuff I go with spinning. Start with spinning and add a nice BC later. You won't regret it.


Great advice.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

CincyFisher said:


> Spinning rod and reel for sure is your best best starting out. 6 1/2' or 7' medium action rod with a decent reel (I like Pflueger Presidents). Get good mono line - something like Trilene XL in about 8 or 10 lb. Mastering baitcasters takes a lot of time and good quality reels that are pricey. Don't be fooled by these guys who say you can easily toss around light baits on BC equipment - very few people can do that and you won't start there. I have been throwing mainly BC for years and for the light stuff I go with spinning. Start with spinning and add a nice BC later. You won't regret it.


He didn't say he was just starting out. It isn't that hard to learn to use a baitcaster even with light lures if you practice. If you want easy just get a zebco 33 or a spinning reel but if you want a big boy reel get a baitcaster


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

robertj298 said:


> He didn't say he was just starting out. It isn't that hard to learn to use a baitcaster even with light lures if you practice. If you want easy just get a zebco 33 or a spinning reel but if you want a big boy reel get a baitcaster


Yeah right... we all know that Youngpondfisher is actually Jimmy Houston in disguise.


----------

